# Brandungsangeln bei Neuhaus (Darß)?



## DerAlsterdorfer (23. Juli 2007)

Hallo liebe Community!

Habe mich gerade neu angemeldet und schon eine Menge fragen? 
Hintergrund ist, dass ich erstmalig in die Region Darß/Fischland fahre. Am Freitag geht es los nach Neuhaus, fast direkt am Strand in ein Ferienhaus über das WE.
Nun habe ich hier schon eine Menge Beiträge zu der Küste zwischen Wustrow und Ahrenshoop gelesen, aber noch keinen Beitrag zu Neuhaus...kann mir da jemand helfen??? 
Da ich auch etwas länger nicht mehr Brandungsangeln war (so knappe 10 Jahre!), zweifel ich ein bißchen ob jetzt im Sommer (obwohl es ja relativ kühl bleibt) überhaupt erfolgversprechende Aussichten herrschen. 
Ich bin über jede Hilfe dankbar und vielleicht hat hier ja jemand Ähnliches vor, so dass man sich evtl. trifft!?!

Schöne Grüße aus HH


----------



## bodenseepeter (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Brandungsangeln bei Neuhaus (Darß)?*

Hallo Newbie,

gib mal in der Suchfunktion "Dierhagen" ein, da wird Dir geholfen!

Gruß

Peter


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Brandungsangeln bei Neuhaus (Darß)?*

in neuhaus gibt es ein hotel,wenn du auf der rechten seite vom hotel in richtung strand gehst hast du eine rinne in nicht so weiter entfernung.da ist platte und aal.viel spaß.cu


----------



## DerAlsterdorfer (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Brandungsangeln bei Neuhaus (Darß)?*

Vielen Dank erstmal soweit für die Infos#6...falls jemand mir noch weitere Tipps geben kann, würde ich mich freuen!


----------



## karlosito (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Brandungsangeln bei Neuhaus (Darß)?*

hallo,
neuhaus war und ist einer meiner lieblingsstrände auf dem darß. ich habe dort oft geangelt und auch immer gut gefangen.
das hotel ist wohl mittlerweile abgerissen worden, trotzdem kannst du den campingplatz als anhaltspunkt nehmen. links und rechts (jeweils ca. 100-150m) sind sehr gute stellen. es besteht so gut wie keine hängergefahr und gute platten sind immer drinne. für aal brauchst nicht sehr weit auswerfen, vor die erste rinne reicht vollkommen. köder für platte am besten wattwurm (eventuell mit einem seeringler auf dem haken) und für aal den guten alten tauwurm (bei tauwurm können dir aber auch plötzen/rotaugen an den haken gehen). ansonsten wünsch ich ein schönes angeln und genießt die landschaft.


----------



## Dani_CH (3. August 2007)

*AW: Brandungsangeln bei Neuhaus (Darß)?*

kann ich nur unterstreichen. Beim ehemaligen Hotel an de See gradwegs runter zum Strand- und volle Kanne raus damit.

Gruss Dani_CH


----------



## HAVSEI (4. August 2007)

*AW: Brandungsangeln bei Neuhaus (Darß)?*

@ all: Wie siehts dort z.Zt. mit den Fängen aus???


----------



## Dani_CH (5. August 2007)

*AW: Brandungsangeln bei Neuhaus (Darß)?*

Wenn Du einen gutenTag erwischt (Ich war jeweils mitte Oktober/ Mitte Mai) dort- kannst Du schöne Flundern bis anbeginn der Dämmerung erwarten- Nachher sind die Dorsche schneller.

gesehen hab ich auch schon Steinbuttfänge auf Sandaale- platziert am "Rollenden Grundblei" in ca 40m Entfernung.

Was gibts noch zu sagen, also der Wind sollte Auflandig sein mit ner 4-6BF. Das währen dann Idealbedingungen.

Bei der 8 vor 2 Jahren hatte ich massiv Kraut in der Leine. Für Dorsch- musst Du die Köder unbedingt über die 2 Bank werfen können (Ich schaff das auch nur alle 8 Würfe mal)- das sind dann wirklich 150m- dazu brauchts gutes Geschirr.

Ich wünsch Dir viel Spass

Gruss Dani


----------



## anguilla (12. August 2007)

*AW: Brandungsangeln bei Neuhaus (Darß)?*

@Alsterdorfer:

Ich bin Anfang September auch auf dem Darß!

Wie waren deine Fänge?
Würde mich auch über weitere Info's freuen!

Danke!


----------



## DerAlsterdorfer (14. August 2007)

*AW: Brandungsangeln bei Neuhaus (Darß)?*

Meine Fänge waren katastrophal! Aber das lag eher an den äußeren Umständen...abends gleich nach den ersten zwei Probeauswürfen die Sachen wieder eingepackt ( 5-6 Windstärken parallel zum Strand) da ging nix! Morgens um 4:30 Uhr wieder hin, in der Hoffnung, dass der Wind gedreht oder etwas nachgelassen hat...er hatte nachgelassen aber immernoch stramm von der Seite. Weite Auswürfe waren da kaum möglich und das Ergebnis waren 3 lütte Flundern und ein totaler entnervter Abgang um 6:30 Uhr! 
An dem Wochenende (letztes Juli WE) war einfach kein gutes Wetter, SW Wind ist in Neuhaus nicht so prickelnd, beim nächsten Mal habe ich vielleicht mehr Glück...

Ansonsten traumhafte Landschaft und bei besseren Wetterverhältnissen wieder ein Versuch wert!


----------



## Dani_CH (25. August 2007)

*AW: Brandungsangeln bei Neuhaus (Darß)?*

jo- das gibts. Hatte die letzten beiden Male auch wenig Glück. Es war mitte Oktober beide Male "Ententeich" und die Fische kahmen nicht unter Land- und waren für mich unerreichbar.

Mit den neuen Brandungsruten komm ich wenigstens jetzt über die zweite Bank- und sommit werde ich es Anfangs Mai im 2008 wieder probieren.

Mann kann nicht immer gewinnen- aber die Landschaft auf dem Darss ist wirklich schön.

Gruss aus der Schweiz

Dani_CH


----------



## bodenseepeter (25. August 2007)

*AW: Brandungsangeln bei Neuhaus (Darß)?*

Fischland - Darss - Zingst ist immer ein Gewinn, ob mit oder ohne Fisch! Ich fahre übernächsten Dienstag hin und am Freitag, nach 3 Tagen, wieder heim. 1000km einfache Strecke. Und wenn nichts beißt, habe ich ein paar nette Tage in toller Natur mit lustigen Menschen erlebt, wenn das nichts ist....


----------



## Dani_CH (25. August 2007)

*AW: Brandungsangeln bei Neuhaus (Darß)?*

Na Peter- Du bist zu beneiden....

Bei mir dauerts noch ein Weilchen- aber spätestens im Frühjahr- gehts wieder hoch. Viel petri und lass noch was drinn.

Gruss über den Bodensee

Dani_CH


----------



## Heidechopper (25. August 2007)

*AW: Brandungsangeln bei Neuhaus (Darß)?*

Auch ich habe zwei schöne Wochen in Wustrow verbracht, dabei allerdings nur im Saaler Bodden geangelt.
Erst nach Ablauf meiner Wochenlizenz erfuhr ich, das auf der Seebrücke von Wustrow gut Heringe und Hornhechte gefangen wurden!#q
Bin am nächsten Tag dahin und kann nur sagen: ist so! Überall waren Schuppen von hering und Hornhecht auf der Brücke zu finden.
Das Angeln von der Seebrücke Wustrow ist erlaubt von 22 Uhr bis 6 Uhr.

Gruß Rolf


----------



## anguilla (25. August 2007)

*AW: Brandungsangeln bei Neuhaus (Darß)?*

Hallo Rolf!

Wie lief es denn im Saaler Bodden?

Bin ab kommenden Wochenende oben...:m


----------



## mirolino (26. August 2007)

*AW: Brandungsangeln bei Neuhaus (Darß)?*

edit.


----------



## bodenseepeter (30. August 2007)

*AW: Brandungsangeln bei Neuhaus (Darß)?*

Mal hochholen den Thread...

Ich fahre am Dienstag hoch, gen Dierhagen. Lohnt sich derzeit was brandungstechnisch oder soll ich mein Schicksal an der Seebrücke von Wustrow herausfordern?

Gruß

Peter


----------



## sundeule (30. August 2007)

*AW: Brandungsangeln bei Neuhaus (Darß)?*



bodenseepeter schrieb:


> Mal hochholen den Thread...
> 
> Ich fahre am Dienstag hoch, gen Dierhagen. Lohnt sich derzeit was brandungstechnisch oder soll ich mein Schicksal an der Seebrücke von Wustrow herausfordern?
> 
> ...


 

Nimm Dir lieber die Watbüx und greif Dir einen Boddenhecht!


----------



## bodenseepeter (1. September 2007)

*AW: Brandungsangeln bei Neuhaus (Darß)?*

Die Warhose kommt mit, aber dennoch steht mir eher der Sinn nach nem schönen Dorsch...

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (1. September 2007)

*AW: Brandungsangeln bei Neuhaus (Darß)?*

zu warm vom ufer aus.cu


----------



## rainerhäusler (15. September 2007)

*AW: Brandungsangeln bei Neuhaus (Darß)?*

Wie sieht es im November in Neuhaus am Darß aus?


----------

